# theres a PIG on mosquito .



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

was trolling today ;with about a hundred other boats] and theres a bananna peel floating along ,WHATA PIG OF A GUY?GAL THAT would put there garbage in my lake . IF I ever see these slobs I:LL turn them in.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

well at the very least it is bio degradeable and not metal or plastic, or even fishing line to strangle some wildlife.


----------



## For my Son (Apr 23, 2007)

Not condonning it by any means but there are a lot of worse things that could be thrown in the lake. I agree people should not do it but I have to agree it is bio degradeable.


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

The cigarette butts will float along time out there Jim, that banana peel may make a seagull happy. I saw two Trumpeter Swans this week at Mosquito, they may be the same pair that passed through last fall.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Who cares, it's natural, it will be gone in no time, worry about aluminum cans and plastic, your outboard is doing much worse to that lake than a biodegradable banana peel. Sorry bud but a banana peel doesn't even warrant a rant. Would a peach seed be bad too, a piece of lettuce.


----------



## TWD67 (Jun 22, 2006)

The point is someone is littering.It dosent matter what it is its still litter..


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Fine every apple tree!! How dare they drop apples on the ground. A banana peel is not litter in my book, I've thrown my share of apple cores over the side of my boat.


----------



## fiiretiger (Apr 29, 2006)

All garbage aside,How was the fishin ?


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Well, the fishing was slowwwwwwwww. Yesterday it took until 11:30 for our 12 fish, today we fished until 11:00 and ended with eight Walleyes, with about five throwbacks. Too flat, too much sun. First time in the last ten days, not total limits on boat. The next big blow, will turn the big ones on. Hot n Tots and Shad Raps are working, dull colors with the sun. It was nice talking to the Game Warden today, I hope he keeps checking livewells. I took a picture of a bigger boat that was out there yesterday, by himself running four rods, as he always does, I should have showed it to him, but...
John :T


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

WELL its my 02.cents worth garbage is garbage ,take your trash to the barrels , and yes your peach seed too.


----------



## KWILSON512 (Feb 16, 2007)

Garbage is garbage....One time I took a teenager fishing at Salt Fork and he was consuming pop all day long but at the end of the day there were no empty cans on board so I asked him what the hell he did with them and he replied that he held them in the water until they filled up and sank and he must of had 6-7 of them. So when we got the boat on the trailor I made him pick up all the garbage at morning glory launch...He was pissed but I think he may have learned a lesson.


----------



## the weav (Mar 22, 2007)

A Banana peel is NOT litter! Plant matter will be gone in acouple of days.


----------



## Crumdfargo (Aug 25, 2005)

What about all the lures you have lost over the years in that lake. Jig heads, cranks, rubber worms, etc. Think about the pounds and pounds of lead that you have littered into the water. That banana peel aint hurting nothing except your eyes.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Oh boy, here we go!!!!!!!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

What if some poor fish were to slip and fall on that thing?


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Lot of talk for a banana peel. I feel it's littering also . Can't say i havn't thrown a apple core or two myself. But come on . How would you all feel comeing home from work and finding some slob threw banana peels in your front lawn . Bet half of you would be po'ed . I agree it's bio but just as easy to take out with you .


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Ha, Good one Eyes! I almost chocked on that one!


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

I think the message here is clear.....LITTERING SUCKS! Where I fished last week, along the north shore just east of the 43 boat ramp at Mogadore, was covered in trash from shore fisherman....I take that back, I can't call them people fisherman who litter like that, Idiots who fish from shore. There were over 20 bottles of molson either on the bank or in the water, discarded lawn chairs, buckets, old bait containers, bags of fast food trash....You can tell they carry the stuff in to make their stay enjoyable, but are too damn lazy to carry it out. 

When I see shore fisherman, I want to politely ask them to take their trash with them, but I'm affraid they will take it wrong and prompt more littering out of spite.

I'd like to see more wildlife officers on patrol. Even if they just snap a pic of people and ask them their name, then tell them that if the place they are fishing from is littered up ...they have your pic and name on file. Littering should be an instant loss of fishing license. How about citizens arrest, citizens arrest!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

back on march 24th of this year myself and several OGF'ers spent the better part of our saturday cleaning up the causeway. out of the 70 plus garbage bags we filled up i don't remember one banana peel, peach seed or apple core. yes it looks bad, but it will be gone by next week. what pisses me off is all the beer bottles and empty bait containers. if it really bothers you that much, just pick it up


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

I am so glad no one brought this up!! That must mean that no one urinates into Mosquito, FROM WHICH MY DRINKING WATER COMES!! Thank you all!! I could tolerate a banana peel, but if any of you were dumping urine into my water supply, I would be PISSED!!!!:T


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

but da fishes do it in there.


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Fish Pee is OK, in my book. It is totally organic, like a banana peel. It is what is imbibed by the urinator before he reliefs himself that concerns me. There are a number of chemical compounds that are artificially included in beer, wine , whiskey, milk shakes, etc... they are what concern me.


----------



## TWD67 (Jun 22, 2006)

Well the kidneys filter out all the bad stuff. Urine is sterile and in a pinch can save you live if there is no drinking water..Also dont you think the water treatment plant adds stuff to your drinking water to kill all the polutetants?


----------



## fiiretiger (Apr 29, 2006)

Glad I don't live in Warren !!!!!!!!!


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

Wow, you guy's are lucky to have bananna flavored water, do you have any idea how much money you could make if you bottled it? People pay top dollar for that flavored water!


----------



## fiiretiger (Apr 29, 2006)

I heard that banana peels stunt your growth...I think we have discovered why the walleyes don't grow past 13 inches here.


----------



## Trolling D3 (Jun 10, 2006)

This has got to be the funniest set of replies that I have ever read. It went from bannans to urine.


----------



## badbuckeye (Apr 1, 2005)

Blame it on Sparkle Market in Cortland. Bananas were .25 pound last week.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

While we're on the subject, wonder if they can't make a bait container out of something besides damn styrofoam? How bout out of rice, or soybeans so the damned things would decompose before some shore-littler patrol has to pick it up. Better yet, have the pchyco criminals in jails do the pick up. After a hot day working the shores of Mogadore, they might do severe physical harm to the next litterer they see. Wouldn't that just be too bad??!! (I was out there yesterday off the North Dike Rd. and saw tons of crap-makes you sick! Did you ever see bluegills try to spawn in a windblown bayshore amongst garbage? I HAVE! Makes you sick!)


----------



## Crappieking2001 (May 31, 2004)

I always wondered why the gov. does'nt use criminals to clean up everywhere they polluted when they were free, like reward them for good behavior, take out to the lakes that their prisons are around, clean the roads, on a regular basis, lord knows they have plenty of workers.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Do you really want convicts around your area, where you live, with your family, running loose with just a few guards to try to watch them? As much as i hate to see litter on the shores, if thats the only alternative, i say leave it there. Litter never murdered, raped, or robbed any one i know.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

KWILSON512 said:


> Garbage is garbage....One time I took a teenager fishing at Salt Fork and he was consuming pop all day long but at the end of the day there were no empty cans on board so I asked him what the hell he did with them and he replied that he held them in the water until they filled up and sank and he must of had 6-7 of them. So when we got the boat on the trailor I made him pick up all the garbage at morning glory launch...He was pissed but I think he may have learned a lesson.


lol. I bet he hasn't gone out with u lately.


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

OWA(ohiowaterfowlers assoc.) was out yesterday at mosquito and cleaned the causeway agian picked 26 bags of garbage up check out GLW (Greatlakeswaterfowler) website mosquito clean-up for pics.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

Trolling D3 said:


> This has got to be the funniest set of replies that I have ever read. It went from bannans to urine.


i agree completly lol


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

bassmaniac said:


> Wow, you guy's are lucky to have bananna flavored water, do you have any idea how much money you could make if you bottled it? People pay top dollar for that flavored water!


this is how i will become rich


----------



## chuckyhumper (Aug 17, 2005)

What About All Those Christmas Trees They Throw In There Every Year.


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

I wasn't at Mosquito this weekend but I did pee and throw an apple core in West Branch on Saturday.

We have fruits and urine covered, can we move to bobbers and fishing line hanging in bushes and trees!?


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

I don't care if it is BIODEGRADABE that's no excuse to litter, don't be a hick take your trash with you, this isn't your house. Sheeeesh #@#[email protected]%


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

The community is outraged over this situation and rightfully so! 
Sure, it starts out small. A banana peel here, a peach seed there. The next thing you know the whole lake is one giant fruit salad!!! 
An emergency meeting that was to be held on Sunday was called off due to the fact that it was schedualed at the same time as the fireworks show over the lake.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Oh boy, and now we've got gun powder residue in the lake water also. 

ezbite said it right, OGFers picked up a total of *78 large leaf bags of trash*, I forget how many *propane bottles*(over 50), four matching tires, 2/3 of a car in pieces, and a ton of other stuff just at the end of March this year. 

So now in just three short months there's been an additional 26 new bags of trash strewn over the causeway??!!!   

*Something really needs done about this situation!! Its disgusting!!!*

.


----------

